# Irish People And Escalators



## Sunny (26 Oct 2006)

Why do people in this country insist on standing abreast of each other on escalators and block anyone who decides that they want to walk? 
I get tired of saying excuse me 10 times just trying to walk to the bottom of the escalator.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (26 Oct 2006)

Sunny said:


> Why do people in this country insist on standing abreast of each other on escalators and block anyone who decides that they want to walk?
> I get tired of saying excuse me 10 times just trying to walk to the bottom of the escalator.


 
try the stairs. the whole point of an escalator is that you don't have to walk.


----------



## Sunny (26 Oct 2006)

Ron Burgundy said:


> try the stairs. the whole point of an escalator is that you don't have to walk.


 

No its not. They don't put the stairs beside the escalator. If you don't want to walk, stand on one side of the escalator and let people pass. People in other countries manage it.


----------



## Purple (26 Oct 2006)

Ron Burgundy said:


> try the stairs. the whole point of an escalator is that you don't have to walk.


No, the point of an escalator is to move people up or down quickly. It is customary to stand on one side and let people walk on the other side. See here for details.


----------



## r2d2 (26 Oct 2006)

I live near the square and it's difficult enough to get some of the muppets that use the place to spell their own names properly, grasping the idea of one side for standing and one side for walking on an escalator I fear may be well beyond them !


----------



## Purple (26 Oct 2006)

r2d2 said:


> I live near the square and it's difficult enough to get some of the muppets that use the place to spell their own names properly, grasping the idea of one side for standing and one side for walking on an escalator I fear may be well beyond them !


----------



## triona (26 Oct 2006)

This annoys me so much! I travel a lot in Europe so between airports and train stations (and department stores!) I've been on more than my fair share of escalators and travelators. Irish people in general cannot seem to grasp the concept of standing on the right so that people can pass on the left. In Germany or Britain, you would be quickly (and politely!) told to move before you're run over!!


----------



## Marie M (26 Oct 2006)

Personally speaking I think the reason Irish people use the escalators is that they don't feel like walking, unlike the rest of Europe, we don't have the likes of tube/undergrounds, where it is customary to stand to one side to allow busy commuters run by. The "muppets" in the Square, are just taking it easy. If you are in such a rush to get to Mcdonalds/Atari Expo or wherever is that is getting you so annoyed why not take the stairs. I don't think muppets can work stairs._(the hand gets in the way)_


----------



## Ron Burgundy (26 Oct 2006)

Purple said:


> No, the point of an escalator is to move people up or down quickly. It is customary to stand on one side and let people walk on the other side. See here for details.


 
hmmm, is this law and will the escalator ploilce be out to nab me next time. If shops and centres wish to use this policy they should put up signs, until then i this might be of use to you http://physicaltherapy.about.com/od/devicesandorthotics/qt/StairSafety.htm


----------



## r2d2 (26 Oct 2006)

Marie M said:


> . The "muppets" in the Square, are just taking it easy. If you are in such a rush to get to Mcdonalds/Atari Expo or wherever is that is getting you so annoyed why not take the stairs. I don't think muppets can work stairs._(the hand gets in the way)_


 
Usually in a rush to get back to work (which doesn't apply to most people in the Square  )......Like the stairs joke by the way.....


----------



## Deirdra (26 Oct 2006)

Yep Sunny, it's one of these things that laid back Ireland will be slow to embrace. If only there was less democracy and more discipline

Suggest you ask your escalator manager to put up a sign advising people the correct ettiquette.


----------



## Sunny (26 Oct 2006)

Deirdra said:


> Yep Sunny, it's one of these things that laid back Ireland will be slow to embrace. If only there was less democracy and more discipline
> 
> Suggest you ask your escalator manager to put up a sign advising people the correct ettiquette.


 
Begorrah I am afraid Ireland stopped being laid back a while ago to be sure to be sure!

Not sure I was advocating less democracy when I brought this up. But now that you mention it, on the spot fines might be the way to go.


----------



## Purple (26 Oct 2006)

Ron Burgundy said:


> hmmm, is this law and will the escalator ploilce be out to nab me next time. If shops and centres wish to use this policy they should put up signs


 As far as I know it's legal to push people down the steps if they stop on an escalator. 
As for the signs, ignorance of the law is no excuse. If I only knew your real name I'd report you and then you would get banned from using escalators for up to three years (and a fine of up to €5.75).
As for your link, people like that should use a lift (or confine their shopping to lower floors).


----------



## rabbit (26 Oct 2006)

triona said:


> This annoys me so much! I travel a lot in Europe so between airports and train stations (and department stores!) I've been on more than my fair share of escalators and travelators. Irish people in general cannot seem to grasp the concept of standing on the right so that people can pass on the left. In Germany or Britain, you would be quickly (and politely!) told to move before you're run over!!


 

Ah shure is it not our failure as Irish people to transport ourselves efficiently that makes us the laughing stock of Europe ?    Lets call a spade a spade.   I remember being in Connolly station once when the announcer tried to move people from one platform to another - Podge and Rodge would have done a better job.


----------



## gearoidmm (26 Oct 2006)

Escalators are one thing but people who press both call buttons to get an elevator should be beaten to death


----------



## RainyDay (26 Oct 2006)

gearoidmm said:


> Escalators are one thing but people who press both call buttons to get an elevator should be beaten to death



In principle I agree, but I'm considering what punishment is appropriate for those  people who refer to lifts as elevators?

On the original issue, what's the hurry?


----------



## rabbit (27 Oct 2006)

RainyDay said:


> On the original issue, what's the hurry?


 
....just because you may always like to literally stand still does not mean it always suits everyone else to do so.


----------



## Purple (27 Oct 2006)

RainyDay said:


> On the original issue, what's the hurry?


 typical left wing reply .


----------



## ragazza (27 Oct 2006)

Is the etiquette to stand on the right and let people pass on the left, as someone mentioned below?
I would have thought it would make more sense to stand on the left and let people pass on the right (like the fast lane on a dual carriageway).


----------



## Sunny (27 Oct 2006)

RainyDay said:


> In principle I agree, but I'm considering what punishment is appropriate for those people who refer to lifts as elevators?
> 
> On the original issue, what's the hurry?


 
I am not always in a hurry. Sometimes I just prefer letting my legs do the work (or at least some of it). There is room for everyones taste if people just learnt how to use them properly. Information packs sent out to every home and classes in school is probably the best way to go. 
Maybe we should set up an highly trained escalator police unit but it might be a bit drastic. I will certainly be raising the issue come election time though. I think this is the issue that Enda and Pat have been waiting for.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Oct 2006)

ragazza said:


> Is the etiquette to stand on the right and let people pass on the left, as someone mentioned below?
> I would have thought it would make more sense to stand on the left and let people pass on the right (like the fast lane on a dual carriageway).


 
You mean the overtaking lane  ?
I reject the assumption that Irish are bad drivers  !

Back to the OP, I thought it was just me ! Same with moving *walk*ways in airports. IMHO the point of these, and escalators, is that you can travel the same distance for less effort - not zero effort. In an airport it's easier to get past as you have a luggage trolley to clip their ankles.

Anyway, it's a transport issue, so *obviously* it's Martin Cullen's fault .


----------



## gearoidmm (27 Oct 2006)

RainyDay said:


> In principle I agree, but I'm considering what punishment is appropriate for those people who refer to lifts as elevators?



Thought I was poncing it up a little too much there


----------



## Deirdra (27 Oct 2006)

Sunny said:


> I will certainly be raising the issue come election time though. I think this is the issue that Enda and Pat have been waiting for.



Absolutely! Lets put a bit of meat into their campaigns  

I'll write to them today!


----------



## Dowee (29 Oct 2006)

r2d2 said:


> I live near the square and it's difficult enough to get some of the muppets that use the place to spell their own names properly, grasping the idea of one side for standing and one side for walking on an escalator I fear may be well beyond them !



I think there's no chance this will happen soon at The Square as I've had numerous encounters there with people who stop at the top or bottom of the escalators once they're off. The pile up it causes is always most amusing!!


----------



## Pegasus (3 Nov 2006)

Robbed from Ainya in Shooting the Breeze

Did you hear about the near-tragedy at the mall? 
> >> >> >> 
>There was a power outage, and twelve blondes were stuck on the escalators 
>for over four hours. ***************** 
> >> >> >>


----------



## whathome (3 Nov 2006)

Sunny said:


> Maybe we should set up an highly trained escalator police unit


 
Interesting idea but that's taking things to another level.  I think we should take one step at a time resolving this issue - we've all had our ups and downs but there must be a better way to convey the message?


----------



## Sunny (3 Nov 2006)

whathome said:


> Interesting idea but that's taking things to another level. I think we should take one step at a time resolving this issue - we've all had our ups and downs but there must be a better way to convey the message?


 
  Good lazy Friday afternoon was it?


----------



## RainyDay (4 Nov 2006)

I would recommend stun guns for use on those airheads who block up the stairways at Balally LUAS stations while exchanging air-kisses or comparing which designer label purchases they have made at the Dundrum Mall.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Nov 2006)

RainyDay said:


> I would recommend stun guns for use on those airheads who block up the stairways at Balally LUAS stations while exchanging air-kisses or comparing which designer label purchases they have made at the Dundrum Mall.


 
Jealousy is a terrible thing - Oh to be young again


----------



## Johnny1 (27 Feb 2007)

TarfHead said:


> . In an airport it's easier to get past as you have a luggage trolley to clip their ankles..


 Yes but don't forget they can always give you a good kick up the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language after you get past them.


----------



## gramlab (27 Feb 2007)

Two a breast is a national thing just look at any dual carrigeway. 

Always hear the irish are 'gas people' - fill up any given space


----------



## liteweight (27 Feb 2007)

gramlab said:


> Two a breast is a national thing .....



I thought all women had two no matter what the nationality?


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Feb 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGgiLgrB8Qo

At least when people step off an escalator they're kind of propelled forward a few steps by the momentum. A special circle in hell should be reserved for those groups of young girls (usually) who stop dead upon reaching the bottom of a busy flight of stairs and _then_ start looking around to see (a) what direction they're going in next, (b) what 'hot' boys might be in the vicinity (same thing), or (c) what the last text message is on their mobile 'phone. Since the one that came 20 seconds previously.

Anyway, can any of you do this?


----------



## Guest109 (27 Feb 2007)

the worlds longest escalator love to ride it someday


----------



## ragazza (28 Feb 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> A special circle in hell should be reserved for those groups of young girls (usually) who stop dead upon reaching the bottom of a busy flight of stairs


 
I travel a good bit, and frequently have a trolley bag with me. When I climb the stairs in a train station, at the top I stop for a second to pull up the handle to be able to drag it along. What drives me _mad_, is people coming up the stairs behind me who bang into me during that milli-second pause. They are so unaware of other people, and seem to have no comprehension that a person dragging a heavy bag up a flight of stairs cant seemlessly continue walking when they reach the top. Every time I travel it happens...grrr.


----------

